# Cindy Sheehan quits protesting



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/05/28/sheehan/index.html

Looks like Cindy Sheehan has finally quit disgracing the memory of her son.

I feel bad for her loss, but she went too far saying her son died for nothing.

I doubt he felt his service to the country was for nothing.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't think she was disgracing her son. I don't see how this would be so.

Her son did die for nothing in my opinion as did many American's in Vietnam and a few other conflicts that America did not have the stomach to win.

What is going on in Iraq takes stupidity to pornographic proportions. Either our leadership is that dumb or we are. :eyeroll:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

And I guarantee you that the day we pull out of Iraq, within a year the bombings will be here on the US soil. And they will continue.

Do you want us to fight them over there with profession soldiers? Or here when women and children are being blown apart on the streets across America?


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Bore.224 said:


> I don't think she was disgracing her son. I don't see how this would be so.
> 
> Her son did die for nothing in my opinion as did many American's in Vietnam and a few other conflicts that America did not have the stomach to win.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

280IM First off I would like to thank you for your service in Vietnam. No doubt the sacrafice and struggle you and your fellow soldiers whent though is out of my scope of understanding. I would also like to add that I hold vet's of war and peacetime in the best part of my heart.

But this is not the point!

My dissrespect is for the politicians who let brave men such as yourself fight a streetfight with their hands tied. To fight a war that is not winnable under our current ruels of engagement.

Let me ask you a tough question, had we not gone into Vietnam how would we be worse off?

I know its a tought pill to swallow and I almost hate to say it but to say what I belive to be the truth is more important to me than comfort! And yes even if it cost me a few friends.

As an h2fwlr said above yes this war is coming home.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

Bore.224 said:


> 280IM First off I would like to thank you for your service in Vietnam. No doubt the sacrafice and struggle you and your fellow soldiers whent though is out of my scope of understanding. I would also like to add that I hold vet's of war and peacetime in the best part of my heart.
> 
> But this is not the point!
> 
> ...


"Had we not gone to Vietnam" By going to Vietnam the Communist and the rest of the World would know you will pay a big price if you attact the US or it's allies, no matter what the out come. North Vietman paid a huge price. There may have not been victory parades aftet the halt of action but the spread of communisin slowed way down

. 
"To fight a war that is not winnable under our current ruels of engagement."

Tell what are the rules of engagment? Has a General told you or has the Media?

"
"My dissrespect is for the politicians who let brave men such as yourself fight a streetfight with their hands tied. To fight a war that is not winnable under our current ruels of engagement"

Don't vote for a Democrate then!!! Who told you the was is not war winable and what is your meaning of winable.

"
"I hold vet's of war and peacetime in the best part of my heart"

Is that why you said they died for NOTHING.

"As an h2fwlr said above yes this war is coming home".[/quote]

Buddy it is all ready stated here remmber 9/11? cut and run with your freind Nancy, Then see what the rules of engagement


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

280 I am not a General, but history and my opinion are this.

The only way to win a war is to take a reigon say Iraq and make evreybody dead or a prisoner.

I know the ruel's of engagment do nothing but kill Americans. When you cant tell the enemy from the civillians you have two choices 1. Go Home or 2. Kill or take them all prisoner.

We will pull out of Iraq "its just a matter of time" I know it, You know it and worst of all the enemy know's it. After we toppeled saddam we should have come home, anything after that event took the brains of a pee to think it was a good idea!

I know the war has already hit home, is that why we have wide open borders!!?? Face it our goverment only cares about keeping the world economy going. They don't give a damn about the pawns we call hero's.

Thats all I got to say. Its time to stop look and listen, hear me now belive me later I am on your side.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> had we not gone into Vietnam how would we be worse off?


I know you didn't ask me but I'll take a stab at that if you don't mind.

The Vietnam struggle actually started in 1946, French against nationalistic Vietnamese, most of whom believed in Communism. Vietnam was partitioned as a country into North and South Vietnam in 1954, the communist always said that they wanted a full country, not a partitioned one. They used as a precedent North and South Korea, whose partition has lasted until today thanks to the military presence in the Korean Peninsula of U. S. forces. The French were defeated and the United States took up their role, with the objective of stop the spread of communism in Southeast Asia, due to the prevailing theory at that time that communism could not be allowed to spread, since it will make the governments in adjacent regions unstable and the whole region will become communist, the so called domino theory. A theory which is still hotly debated today as to its validity.

Our defeat in Vietnam came about for two reasons, One is we failed to win the trust of the Vietnamese people and the second reason was the continued micro management of the war by our own government, namely the congress. Seems to ring a bell doesn't it. Nevertheless the men and women who died fighting in Vietnam did not die for a no good reason. They died for a cause they believed in. A cause we believed in and that which was the spread of communism would bring about the loss of our own freedom and liberties. One can argue whether that fear was real or not but that was the beliefs of that time. One cannot argue that out constant stand against communism played a major role in the fall of the Soviet Union. In Iraq the fear and one which I also believe also is the radical Islamic Muslims have no interest in living in peace with our country but instead seek to destroy and remove us from the planet earth. We know they will keep their word when they say they will come to our shores&#8230;&#8230;.. they have already done that. Talk to the soldiers on the front and they will most likely tell you if we don't fight them there, we surly will have to fight them here.

If you think we are fighting insurgents in Iraq then you are sadly mistaken. There are very few insurgents in Iraq. I read the other day in a forum where someone said their rifle was good for killing insurgents. Another piped in and said all insurgents were lower (insert own word) and should be killed. Ignorance must be bliss in these two individuals worlds. Our founding fathers were insurgents. The confederate army was made up of insurgents. Insurgents rise up against a government and fight for a change in government, not dominance. They don't go around blowing up innocent men, women, and children. We are fighting terrorists who simply want to kill anyone that is not of their belief. You cannot live along side these people, they will not allow it.

To go around saying our men and women in uniform are dying for nothing is not only wrong but is a cop out. I listened to a officer and a sergeant on the news yesterday, both were recovering from wounds received in Iraq. Both said they were anxious to return to Iraq. One thing they both said and I've heard it many times from our service people&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. "you either support us or you don't. You cannot say I support the troops, *but*"&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

With all due respect and not meant as a body slam, to say "the only way to win a war is to take a region say Iraq and make everybody dead or a prisoner" is the method practiced by Genghis Khan and Attila the Hun. We didn't do that to Japan or Germany and I see no reason to start that now.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Aparently someone stoped paying her. I wonder if she lost every thing?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

because of the sheer ignorance of our current school systems and the adjenda of many in it, the reality of vietnam is hidden in the domestic strife it caused.

The Vietnam war stopped the spread of communism in se asia, we lost the battle but we won that issue.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Gohon thank you for your post. Something I love to happen has happened because of that post I have reconsiderd my position on this issue to the extent that I think I was wrong.

Great post!


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Damn Gohon!

With a response like that, you know you wrote a good post!

Very good from where I sit too


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

The Viet Nam war did in fact begin in 1946. Here is a little history lesson for you:

http://www.air-america.org/About/About.shtml

My family lived this first hand.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Outside of all the political and wartime strife, what we are witnessing in Sheehan's behavior is really quite normal. I'm not claiming to be a psychiatrist, but I've read and experienced the same phases enough to understand.

Everyone grieves in a different manner, and there are the usual stages: Denial, bargaining, anger, dispair, recognition (others as well) and finally acceptance. Everyone grieves in a different way and moves through these general phases, some adapt better than others, some don't; some take a few weeks to move on, others never do.

Perhaps this is a step toward acceptance for Cindy Sheehan in her son's death, and the other more public activities were her transition through denial and anger. That by saving the lives of "other sons" her son was saved in part, or that she needed an outlet to lash out against.

We all do stupid things in time of emotional upset: break-ups, divorces, deaths, firings from work, trouble with the law, etc. Chalk it up to that. I am glad she has moved on, both politically as well as generally, for her own well-being.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Whistler31 said:


> The Viet Nam war did in fact begin in 1946. Here is a little history lesson for you:
> 
> http://www.air-america.org/About/About.shtml
> 
> My family lived this first hand.


Yep, get the book called" America and Vietnam, the Elephant and the Tiger."

It is a very good educational book on the war in Vietnam, including when the French were fighting them before we came in.

I have read it 4-5 times just because I am a WW2 and Vietnam War history buff!!!


----------

